# Continuous card cut success



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It worked today with both my tube sets and with thera band gold although narrowly.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

impressive. someday ill do this shot trickery. thanks for the vid.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is some great shooting!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome shooting! I hope to one day shoot like that.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Truly excellent shooting. You'll be hard pressed to find anybody who can do the same with a firearm much less a slingshot... everybody search youtube and you'll see what I'm talking about.
Three continuous or consecutive card take outs from 7 yards is the record as of right now... good shooting Hawk!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting indeed!


----------

